# Fulegentius of Ruspe on predestination



## Reformed Covenanter (May 4, 2021)

For God, who made man, did himself prepare in his predestination, both the gift of illumination to believe, and the gift of perseverance to profit and persevere, and the gift of glorification to reign, tor such to whom he pleased to give it: who also doth not any otherways perform in deed than was ordained by his unchangeable will.

The truth of which predestination, whereby the apostle witnesseth we were predestinated in Christ before the foundation of the world, if any one refuse to receive with the belief of the heart, or to utter with the confession of the mouth, if, before the last day of this present life, he lay not aside the obstinacy of his impiety, whereby as a rebel he withstandeth the true and living God, it is manifest that he doth not belong to the number of those which God did before the foundation of the world freely choose in Christ, and predestinated unto the kingdom.

For the reference, see Fulegentius of Ruspe on predestination.

N.B. Apologies that I am late in posting this one.


----------

